# BSA identification please



## mongeese (May 21, 2017)

I am unsure what the deal is with this bike. Feel free diagnose the good , bad , and the ugly.


----------



## Mercian (May 23, 2017)

hi, Mongeese,

I'm not sure what the question really is, but it does look 40's, and doesn't look military. It could be ministry issue to the Women's Land Army or somesuch Civil organisation? But that is just guessing.

Some details of 1940's Military BSA's can be found here, and by searching the same site.

http://hmvf.co.uk/forumvb/showthrea...infantry-bicycle&highlight=bsa+bicycle+ladies

Hope this helps.

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2017)

In the mid thirties, BSA had models called "All Black".


----------

